# Problems burning .cdr in disk utility



## Cest Moi (Jan 23, 2011)

I am trying to burn a .cdr image using disk utility (not using iTunes as I dont want the hassle of removing the files once done and more importantly I want to know how to do it using disk utility

When I select the disk image in the left pane the burn icon is greyed out

Any Ideas??


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

.CDR are Corel Draw files. Are you sure it's a disk image? How did you create it? If it is a disk image, Disk Utility isn't going to open obscure file types, only Mac standard files, like .DMG and .ISO.


----------



## Cest Moi (Jan 23, 2011)

I create it using the create image facility within disk utility and asking it to create a CD/DVD image from an audio CD so I would have figured it would let me burn it pretty easily


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, you've learned a lesson in digital media. Just because a program can create a file of a certain type, it doesn't mean it can also read that file and use it later. I believe the only files that Disk Utility can burn are DMG and ISOs.


----------



## Cest Moi (Jan 23, 2011)

Oops, strike 1 against disk utility, eh?


----------

